

10 free tickets: StartupBus 24 hour challenge -- $2k cash prizes - elias

10 free tickets to StartupBus 24 hour challenge this friday. Discount code is "hacker news". $2000 in prize money.<p>https://sfstartupbushackathon.mogotix.com/
======
dools
If only I didn't get motion sickness ;)

------
anothertodd
I wish I can go there :/

------
MikeCasey
Awesome can't wait

